# Cards similar/better than HD6870?



## AJK (May 31, 2015)

So 2 days back my Sapphire HD6870 died on me and sadly its out of warranty.  So now im left with no option but to buy a new one. I am a casual gamer and im totally out of touch with the latest in the AMD GPU market. You can check my PC config in my signature and suggest me a similar card that would run well in my system. Please keep in mind that I will be playing only Fifa on my PC for the coming 2-3 years.  

Budget is 10-12k max.  Also let me know if i need to upgrade my PSU. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 31, 2015)

Try and get a R9 270. Else GTX 750 Ti is your best option.


----------



## AJK (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. Just checked r9 270 is for 14k. overshooting my budget by 2k  Any other alternatives?


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 12, 2015)

AJK said:


> Thanks. Just checked r9 270 is for 14k. overshooting my budget by 2k  Any other alternatives?


Sapphire r7 265


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 12, 2015)

Since you are only playing FIFA, go with the one [MENTION=288790]udaylunawat[/MENTION] suggested. 
Or on the nVidia side, pick up gtx750ti. 

Perfect for this budget and awesome performer.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 12, 2015)

or get 7750 gddr5 ,performs really well
not a big fan of nvidia,the company's attitude puts me off even though most games are initially optimised for nvidia on launch and amd cards get updates a day later
though 6870 was a slightly better card overall than 7750


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> or get 7750 gddr5 ,performs really well
> not a big fan of nvidia,the company's attitude puts me off even though most games are initially optimised for nvidia on launch and amd cards get updates a day later
> though 6870 was a slightly better card overall than 7750



lol 7750 doesnt even come close to the performance of HD 6870.. its not a "slightly better card"

@op,
get yourself a 750ti, or a R9 270 (latter recommended) as 750 ti isnt that big of an improvement over 6870

you can search ebay for R9 270 and use coupons for additional discount, maybe then it will fall under your price range


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd advise you to wait for the Radeon 3xx launch in a week or so. Rumors are that the new R7 370 will be a rebranded R9 270/x with lower price.


----------

